# need a wifi router with usb and if possible adsl



## ohm.patel1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I currently have linksys wrt-120N. I have an area of 330 sqm to cover and the router is situated at one corner of the house.  I have a lot of obstructions in my house so the wrt-120n is just not able to cover one room  on 1st floor. So i m planning to buy a new router within 4-5k. I had noticed that transfer speed between two computers is very slow. So i would like that speed to increase. I also want usb port. One for connecting printer and other for my 1tb seagate. Or can connect usb hub for that purpose. If possible plz suggest one that adsl and comes within this range. Bcoz i have bsnl connection and zte modem, u know thats slow. And support for dd-wrt would be good. And if external antenaas are there it would be good. And if possible capability for usb modem. And do external antennas make a difference??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 13, 2012)

in this range you can have asus router(no adsl) with 1 usb port supporting 3g usb modems too or TP-LINK wifi gigabit N router(no adsl) with 1 usb port supporting sharing/printing(no 3g usb modem support).


----------



## webgenius (Oct 14, 2012)

I suggest that you get Asus N-16. It is just a router and not a modem. You can putrchase a TP-Link modem for 1k along with it. N16 will costs around 5k.

N16 has great signal strength and the hardware is very good for flashing custom firmware. It has two USB ports and a built-in download manager.


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Oct 14, 2012)

webgenius said:


> I suggest that you get Asus N-16. It is just a router and not a modem. You can putrchase a TP-Link modem for 1k along with it. N16 will costs around 5k.
> 
> N16 has great signal strength and the hardware is very good for flashing custom firmware. It has two USB ports and a built-in download manager.



I checked the rates and on flippy rt-n16 And was 6643 rupees and sminternational.in it was 5.7k which i can try to afford, but 
N16 was 7.3k which i cannot afford, plus they dont have 5ghz capability as i have a cordless phone at 2.4ghz, so if i change to 2.5ghz, will it bring improvement. Plus wat is the difference b/w these two. And do zte and tp link modem differ in speeds??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 14, 2012)

TP-LINK is much better than ZTE for ADSL modem/wifi routers.5GHz capability is a plus not an absolute requirement & not of any significant use for majority of average users.this gigabit lan wifi router by TP-LINK costs less than 4000 but it has 1 usb port:
TP-Link : TL-WR1043ND : Ultimate wireless N Gigabit Router - www.deltapage.com

just use your existing bsnl zte modem with this router & total cost will be 4000 only.


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Oct 14, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> TP-LINK is much better than ZTE for ADSL modem/wifi routers.5GHz capability is a plus not an absolute requirement & not of any significant use for majority of average users.this gigabit lan wifi router by TP-LINK costs less than 4000 but it has 1 usb port:
> TP-Link : TL-WR1043ND : Ultimate wireless N Gigabit Router - www.deltapage.com
> 
> just use your existing bsnl zte modem with this router & total cost will be 4000 only.



So the difference i noticed b/w this router and asus rt-16n, is that it has two usb port and other things are same, so can i use a usb hub for connecting two usb devices, that way i can save 1.7k, what ate the other difference, if no diff then why so much price diff. I have read that asus model is very good with dd-wrt, is this router good with that.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 14, 2012)

you can't use a usb hub so you have to compromise on 1 usb port if you decide to buy tp-link.TP-LINK is based in China & i am guessing like all other chinese companies they save a lot on labor costs resulting in cheaper products.dd-wrt support does not look as good as asus but it is there with some issues & possible fixes( TP-Link TL-WR1043ND DD-WRT No WAN fix | Nearly Deaf ).anyway the main point is presence of 1 usb port only because frankly speaking with the kind of internet services in India i don't think dd-wrt/tomato is of any significant practical use to a home user.


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Oct 15, 2012)

And for range, wat will be the difference.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 15, 2012)

not much difference & in my opinion TP-LINK should have a slightly better range.


----------



## webgenius (Oct 15, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> not much difference & in my opinion TP-LINK should have a slightly better range.



Correction.....Asus RT-N16 has better range than TP-Link. I took a demo of both these products in my home from Reliance Digital. Asus RT-N16 had much better range than TP-Link.

Regarding 5GHz bandwidth, many laptops provide support for 2.4GHz only. So to access 5GHz you might have to use a separate dhongle and it will not be that efficient as the WiFi receiver embedded in the laptop with respect to signal pickup.

My suggestion: Get Asus RT-N16, install TomatoUSB, and change channels to get minimum interference with your cordless phone. I'm using it from past 7 to 8 months, and it works flawless. Definitely worth the amount.


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Ya, thx.. anyways i was starting to lean towards towards RT-16N. But i have had one problem that i have brother dcp-j125, and its not mentioned anywhere that it can support that printer. With tomato usb firmware, can you do so. Plus can we print from mobile or tablet? And can it penetrate through 5 walls?? What were ur results??


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Oct 27, 2012)

I got my Asus RT-N16 two days ago, everything is fine and range is nice, but the wireless file transfer speed is only around 2.5 mbps, that is very slow for streaming blu ray movies, so i was thinking of flashing tomato usb on it to increase speed. So the prob arising is that it voids its 3 years warranty. So is there any way to flash tomato usb without voiding its warranty. Or can i flash back asus firmware when i want warranty. Pls tell how can i print from my android tablet.


----------



## rider (Oct 27, 2012)

Asus RT-N16 is roter cum DSL model, right?


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Oct 27, 2012)

No it is just a router.


----------



## rider (Oct 27, 2012)

ohm.patel1 said:


> No it is just a router.



so which one is both?


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Oct 28, 2012)

rider said:


> so which one is both?



How do i know??


----------

